# Disabling lighted HP logo on laptop lid



## PurrPurr (May 19, 2012)

I want to disable the lighted HP logo on the lid of my laptop. I did it once, but I cannot recall how.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Did you check your user manual? We can do it for you if you post your laptop model, but that's just lazy, no?..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The new HP models logo light on the lid can not be turned off. It is like a the power light. As long as you have the laptop turned on and the power wire connected internally, it is going to turn on. The only real way to turn it off would be to completely open the laptop and disconnect the wiring to that part of the LCD, but I would advise caution as you may mess with the wrong wire and affect your LCD output.


----------



## PurrPurr (May 19, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> Did you check your user manual? We can do it for you if you post your laptop model, but that's just lazy, no?..


It is model HP Pavilion dm4. I have thoroughly searched the user manuals, on my computer and online. I have been to at least 20 tech forums. Most said that it couldn't be done. The rest gave non-working suggestions.


----------



## PurrPurr (May 19, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The new HP models logo light on the lid can not be turned off. It is like a the power light. As long as you have the laptop turned on and the power wire connected internally, it is going to turn on. The only real way to turn it off would be to completely open the laptop and disconnect the wiring to that part of the LCD, but I would advise caution as you may mess with the wrong wire and affect your LCD output.


Thanks for replying.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess this ain't true then..


> I did it once, but I cannot recall how.


Please mark the thread has solved in thread tools above if you're done with it.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Follow bellow steps:

1.Restart your computer or power it on.

2. Press "ESC" as the system loads to enter the BIOS setup screen

3. Press the "right" arrow on your keypad to select "Advanced," and then press "Enter."

4. Scroll down to "Logo Backlight" using the down key, and then press "Enter."


5. Press the "right" arrow key to turn "On" to "Off," and then press "Enter."

6. Press "F10" to access the "Save and Exit" screen. Press "Y" to confirm the action and reboot the system. The backlighted logo will no longer display.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice tip Rits. Too bad there's no info in user or service manual. No reference whatever other than dismantling instructions. Thanks.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Learn2day said:


> Nice tip Rits. Too bad there's no info in user or service manual. No reference whatever other than dismantling instructions. Thanks.


 
You are welcome, may be the instruction and info are not povided as the procedure involves BIOS settings which is recommended for advance users only.....


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Not much sense there... lol Anyway, let's wait and see if the OP can solve it. Cheers.


----------

